# A streetcar NOT desired



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Some push for streetcars? Just heard about it here. :dunno:

http://www.politico.com/story/2014/12/a-streetcar-not-desired-113804.html


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

What's wrong with streetcars? I support Public Transport. There has been so much turmoil about the streetcar being built here in Cincinnati... but- the Streetcar here is being based off of the successful setup that has been in operation in Portland Oregon. In Oregon's system they started off with 5,000 riders daily, and now that has skyrocketed to over 13,000 riders daily and a few million each year. 

Don't discount the Streetcar, it is an additional way to move MORE people down a public street rather then just being moved by Bus. 

Just my opinion- but I have also ridden on the L in Chicago and the Metra-Link in St. Louis, both of which I think are great ways to get around both cities. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I always have been a Streetcar supporter. The smoothest,
and most quiet public street transportation. The public will
ride streetcars yet reject buses. 

One of the major problems has been politicians directing
routing instead of transportation planners. There has
been a lot of waste as you would expect, tho not desire,
because it is Government at work.

At the turn of the century streetcar lines were built out into
the hinterlands knowing that real estate developers would
soon follow. They did. Even today you can detect where
streetcars ran in cities. Look at the 20s and 30s apartment
projects that followed the rails.

Some of today's new streetcars are still doing their job
of creating business and jobs along their routes according
to surveys by their operators.

Don


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

Many cities have proven, despite the nay sayers that heritage streetcar lines can make money. Espicaly on the west coast. As fuel prices rise, and they will again, its only a matter of time, streetcars will again become a very viable means of public transportation. If only the tracks had been left in place and not burried under pavement, more might be back in operation again. Mike


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

To be honest I don't understand why something on rails is better them something on wheels.

I would seem that laying track has got to be more expensive then using existing roads.

Anyone got information that explains the pros and cons?


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

I think the short term costs is where the bus wins, but long term, the street car wins. Less maintance over the long term. How many nearly 100 year old buses are still in public transportation???? None. But yet many streetcars that old, abliet rebuilt, are in daily operation in New Orleans, California and many other locations. And they are making $$, tourists plus your normal daily riders and packing the cars and requiring more cars to be found/rebuilt or new ones ordered. Buses are not very nostalgic, but a streetcar is. So that factors into the equation, for better or worse. I am sure someone from the west coast that is heavily involved with the F car line ect, would know the actual figures between bus service and streetcars.


----------

